# For anyone with kids



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I stumbled across this earlier 

http://stopthe77.com/


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you - a very worthy lessons for all to learn, when billy is back from his dad's tomorrow I will show him this. R&R are very good, and tolerant, billy is constantly been reminded how to treat them well - they are NOT toys and have feelings and will feel hurt.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I like this - but not as much as I liked the 5 second rule.
Lizzie has always been intuitively (and well trained) around animals, but just recently she is being a little trying and preteenager ish around the dogs - the picking up thing is a problem and just being a little bit too much and too in their face.
I showed her the 5 second rule and she absolutely got that.
I remember when my godmother's dachshund bit her son who was about 6 (not badly - on the hand, but it did just break the skin) when he was pestering the dog under the table - my godmother's reaction was 'Good. Now leave her alone.'


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I think sadly these days many families have lost those instincts and are more likely to blame the dog than have your godmothers sensible attitude.

I know which breeder Molly came from and found this comment from her previous family about her "She has a great nature – friendly, fun and happily puts up with some serious man handling from my two young daughters who mother her all the time!"  this is the same dog they rehomed as being a bite risk to them and who "did not play but liked to be cuddled" 

The more education out there to guide families the better I think in the hope of dogs being able to stay in their original homes. Molly has an interesting attitude to children which speaks volumes about her past. She loves them, really happy to meet them for fuss, but she does not want picking up and is quicker to warn them they are overstepping the mark than she is with adults.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Clever Molly - she has learnt to speak child.
To be fair my poos actually like cuddles and if you put the five second rule in place they will positively ask for more pushing into your chest with their head and pawing at a hand. Inzi on the other hand really dislikes cuddles and definitely is asking in every way that she can for you to stop.

The picking up thing is something that takes all choice away from the dog and that is where I have a problem with it - it also teaches dogs to try and avoid hand contact as they are worried about being grabbed and hoicked up into the air - this is not helpful for teaching reliable recall or being handled in grooming situations or at the vet. 
I want my dogs to be happy with hands.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My two are similar Marzi, Chance is very happy to play ball with anyone and likes to be fussed by the selected few people  but would prefer nothing more than a very quick hello with anyone else. Molly throws herself at almost anyone saying "me - me - me" she usually ends up on visitors to my house of my friends house  she is less keen on them holding her close though and I have had total strangers just pick her up for a cuddle because she is small


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy has never liked being picked up and I think you're right Marzi, it takes away their ability to choose and if there's anything she likes it's independence


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Very worth while video and posts, thank you!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I just wanted to say thanks for this 2ndhand, I've passed it on to a family at school who have just got a border terrier pup and already have three young children  But I had a look at it first and also the 5 second rule and was amazed at how much I learned about Poppy. She's never been a cuddle monkey but now I've learned when she's in the mood I seem to be getting a lot more! The signs are so very very subtle and so easy to miss. And recently she sometimes approaches me to just sit and be fussed - I'm sure it's because I've been respecting her feelings a lot more. So thank you.  One question, sometimes when I call her to be petted and start tickling her ear or whatever she turns her head away (one of the signs that she doesn't like it?) but when I stop, she turns back and looks at me so I start again and she doesn't leave, what do you think?


----------



## Nia'smum (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi all after our incident this week I've just got both my kids to watch the film they kinda got it. I think they are both feeling a bit over whelmed with advice over the puppy at the mo..... Can I find a bit more out about the 5 second rule somewhere YouTube video perhaps x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, I googled it and found the trainer's name and some videos, quite dark to see some of them but very interesting.


----------



## Carolespirit (Jul 18, 2015)

*Does my puppy need more fun?*

My husband bought me a puppy for my 63rd birthday. She's now 6 months old.
I read as much as I could about how to raise her, got her used to loud noises with a CD, socialised her with as many people, other dogs and children as I could, taught her to remain calm when the doorbell rings, and substituted chew toys whenever she was chewing anything she shouldn't (like my fingers!). She's a lovely little thing, calm, relaxed, quiet and extremely well behaved. She doesn't chew anything around the house, is house trained so only toilets on her walks.
She falls asleep around our feet every night about 9pm, then I put her into her crate and she sleeps till 7.30am the next morning. She has never soiled her crate and when I open it in the morning she stretches and squeaks and wags her tail in no rush to get out. She seems really contented, and I've got us booked in for some training classes to teach her how to walk nicely on the lead and come when called and everything I can think of.

The trouble is I'm always worried that she's not getting enough play, fun or stimulus! I give her three walks a day for 30 minutes each time and she absolutely loves to meet other people, children or dogs and seems really happy when we're out walking and meeting them. But then when we get home I feel really sorry for her that all she has is me and my husband and no children or other doggy playmates to play with. Its like a dead zone for puppies here. I'm not brilliant at playing inventive games with her, and my husband has no interest at all in playing with her, so she just sleeps most of the time.

I've been so worried that I've been in touch with a family who are looking for a Cockapoo. They have three children aged 3, 7 and 9 and the parents are self employed so work from home all day.

Would it be kinder for my little doggy to live with a big happy family with children and be played with all day than to live here with two boring 63 year olds who've forgotten how to play? 

I've just watched the videos teaching children about how dogs communicate and maybe my vision of a puppy's life with children is not as idyllic as I imagine? 

I just want her to have the happiest life possible, even if it means not with me.
Can any body help please? I really am torn.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You sound like a perfect owner to me! You're providing a haven of loving calm which your pup quite obviously appreciates and she's getting lots of walks and fun everyday by the sounds of it. I don't think there's a standard model 'family' for a pup, they just want constant love and adoration, food, exercise and play - you would probably be seeing unwanted behaviours if your pup is bored. A class sounds like an excellent idea and you can get some ideas for games from there too I'm sure. There are always books too and people on here will help - start it in another thread though, so people see it. Don't doubt yourself you sound like a wonderful poo Mum!


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

Carolespirit - If only all dogs had such a caring home life as you provide for your little girl it would be wonderful. You are doing a grand job. I am a relatively new cockapoo owner myself as my little girl Saffi is just 4 months old. Training classes are a great idea for you and your dog as I found out recently. We have just started puppy classes. As well as helping with basic training, Saffi now has regular play dates with her new 'puppy friends'. So don't be shy, invite one or two people round to yours or arrange to go for a weekly walk together. If like me you feel that you need some further inspiration I have also found the internet a great source of ideas for training, fun & games. I particularly like Victoria Stilwell's training videos on u-tube and I have just purchased the book 'Brain Games For Dogs' by Claire Arrowsmith that I am reading through.


----------



## Carolespirit (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you both for your support. I am getting more confident and have decided to keep my lovely Holly. We had such a great weekend playing with neighbours dogs on the fields nearby and two young doggy visitors to our house yesterday meant she spent a lot of the day happily running about with playmates. She was tuckered out by the time they left, so we had a lovely peaceful little cuddle and she went straight to sleep. She is a wonderfully calm, happy and sweet natured little thing and as you say Mazapoo she has no behaviours to indicate she's bored. She's never chewed any furniture, rugs or anything. I think we're going to be Ok. She certainly is very much loved. xx


----------

